# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Ice Age Coastlines

## Lukc

I've just spent half an hour searching for maps of ice age coastlines. Admittedly my net connection is acting up, nevertheless, I found ridiculously few resources.

Anyone know of any resources on what the Örth was like during the last glacial maximum?

----------


## TKG

http://www.iceagenow.com/Ice-Age_Maps.htm

----------


## Scipio

I would interpret "ice age coastlines" as maps showing the land exposed by the lower sea level (since more seawater is frozen at the poles). I'm not sure that's what OP means though.

----------


## Lukc

Yes, that's the kind of maps I mean. I've come across the iceagenow.com site, but the quality of the maps there is poorer than I'd like. It seems as if all the good Ice Age maps have gone and hidden themselves far away.

----------


## waldronate

You're probably not going to find much more quality than those maps. The lowered sea level is a major component and the glacial ice was the other that combined to change how maps of the period would look (plus things like new sediments deposited at the end of the ice age, the relative lack of a Black Sea, and so on; those are fairly minor things, though).

There just isn't enough worldwide research to be able to say "here is an exact 30m DEM of what the world looked like at X years ago" for X beyond much more than 40 years.

----------


## Lukc

I would be happy with a nice 2000x2000 px map of Europe with an estimate of the coastlines! Like the kinds you get in some school atlases. I guess there just aren't that many in the public domain yet.

----------


## NeonKnight

Hey Waldonrate, with your assistance on FRACTAL TERRAIN and the earth data maps, why not tweakn the Earth Map by lowering the global sealevel down 100 feet (or something) and call it a day? Sure not 100% accurate, but close enough.

----------


## Sular

I've found a few maps of various possible ice age coastlines for individual continents but nothing global that is of any real size.  I cannot vouch for the accuracy of these, but here are two maps I discovered, one of North America and another of Europe

----------


## waldronate

> Hey Waldonrate, with your assistance on FRACTAL TERRAIN and the earth data maps, why not tweakn the Earth Map by lowering the global sealevel down 100 feet (or something) and call it a day? Sure not 100% accurate, but close enough.


The bathymetric quality isn't good enough for that for the most part.

----------


## Lukc

> I've found a few maps of various possible ice age coastlines for individual continents but nothing global that is of any real size.  I cannot vouch for the accuracy of these, but here are two maps I discovered, one of North America and another of Europe


Thanks Sular, they're both nice maps - north america in particular. North America actually seems to be quite a bit longer ago than the last Ice Age the changes to Cali. and Fl. are immense.

The Europe map is titled "Europe after the Ice Age" - from comparison with other maps, the sea level is too high already, Corsica and Sardinia aren't connected, for example, and half of the Adriatic is already wet, while the English channel is already thoroughly cut out by glacial runoff.

Anyway, if this thread keeps up, we might end up with a pretty good collection of maps  :Smile:

----------

